# MTS speaker



## MAjustin1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am too the stage or wiring in sound for my theater and my friend can get like new mts speakers and reciever for cheap.
I have not heard of MTS before, but their stuff is kinda pricey but the price to me is under 500 bucks.
It is the 3200 home theater system - 3000 bucks
and two tower speakers - 900 bucks

Thanks for the help - my first post


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is your friend selling these out of the back of a white van? If it's the Millenium MTS 3200, you can buy it on Ebay for less than $200. It's junk.


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

Off the top of my head an MTS speaker is a very inexpensive speaker compared to many others.

Me? I'm a Klipsch fan.:yes:


----------

